# Pattern or Template Making



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I hope this is the right place for this. Just found this yesterday.
Woodworking - Pattern or Template Making with the Router - YouTube

It has some good information for beginners, but watching it I felt like the guy was talking to a class of second graders, or mentally challenged adults. And, personally, I like MY patterns/templates/masters made from two layers of 1/2" plywood, I feel it gives me a lot better grip, thus making them safer to use. Also a lot easier to position the bearing to run on them.

He did do one thing I totally disagreed with. He used a table saw insert to rout out a new insert, that will become a zero clearance insert. Nothing wrong with that, per se, except he had the bearing positioned so that it created a slight lip on the new insert. I have found that when I do that, it generally pops the bearing off, by riding under it. 

Like I said, some good info, but I don't know that I'll be watching any of his other videos, I just don't care for people talking to me like he did.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Come on, Theo you need expand your horizons. LOL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Theo.

It helps if you remember the target audience.



> It has some good information for beginners,


.....

I doubt Colin would expect an experienced user to be enthralled by the video.......LOL

Every day, we get new members visiting who have not picked up a router before...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If the man can not adjust his router bit for a simple flush trim cut he has no business making instructional videos. No bit guard, no dust collection... I would say this is NOT the way to go about it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike reminded me, no dust mask either.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I wonder if he knew that he could have dropped the bit, flipped the plate over and ran it again past the bit to remove the lip. It is easier than sanding (which I hate anyway.)

Al


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I hate sanding also but it's better than putting a neck in a router cutter, the easy way and safe way for me is pop in a Chamfer bit and remove the small lip left on by the trim bit...

==



boogalee said:


> I wonder if he knew that he could have dropped the bit, flipped the plate over and ran it again past the bit to remove the lip. It is easier than sanding (which I hate anyway.)
> 
> Al


----------



## charles543 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Good Info is What Counts*



JOAT said:


> Well, I hope this is the right place for this. Just found this yesterday.
> 
> It has some good information for beginners, but watching it I felt like the guy was talking to a class of second graders, or mentally challenged adults. And, personally, I like MY patterns/templates/masters made from two layers of 1/2" plywood, I feel it gives me a lot better grip, thus making them safer to use. Also a lot easier to position the bearing to run on them.
> 
> ...



The guy is a bit strange, but I don't really care about that. I don't think he really meant to belittle anyone. I think that is just him. Maybe he is actually a second grade teacher, and that is the way he is used to teaching. There was good info for the beginner, which is me. I have never done it. I have seen and read about the ideas before, but never in the detail he gave. I found the video helpful.

You sound like you are experienced, so maybe this video was too basic for you. I'm sorry you wasted your time watching the wrong video.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, when someone makes a woodworking video it is very important that safety is included. If you click the woodworking videos tab at the top of your screen you will find some ideas that should help you. These are slide show videos but we will have the routerforums channel on YouTube running very soon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome Charles*

Hi Charles, welcome to the forum.


----------

